# My First Shawl--Nora Schreiber's Feather Stitch Shawl



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks to Nora and Jobikki's encouragement and patience with me, I have finished my first shawl! Her pattern is so beautiful, and actually fun to knit. I won't be blocking it because the recipient (my new grandson's sweet mommy) doesn't want the holes any bigger, as she will be using it for a nursing shawl. I used Caron Simply Soft yarn, and I hear it kind of stretches anyway.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Thanks to Nora and Jobikki's encouragement and patience with me, I have finished my first shawl! Her pattern is so beautiful, and actually fun to knit. I won't be blocking it because the recipient doesn't want the holes any bigger, as she will be using it for a nursing shawl. I used Caron Simply Soft yarn, and I hear it kind of stretches anyway.


It's very pretty. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Wow!! That is really beautiful. Good job done.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

oh that is gorgeous!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

That is a beautiful shawl!


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! She will love it


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Just what I need, another addition to my must do list!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

You did an amazing job and I'm sure you friend will love it. I'm so glad that you finished it. Sally


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I love this, esp. the way it closes. I looked for it on Ravelry and couldn't find it. Does it go by another name? Thanks.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

It's lovely!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunning shawl...lovely pattern and knitting! I'm sure your friend will love it.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Never mind, I searched KP and see that the pattern can be found on Etsy.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Swtthng said:


> I love this, esp. the way it closes. I looked for it on Ravelry and couldn't find it. Does it go by another name? Thanks.


I'm not sure if it's on Ravelry or not. I got it from her etsy site.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/165921384/feather-stitch-shawl-pattern?ref=pr_shop

Edit: I see you found it. But this is the link to her etsy site for anyone else interested. 

Also, it only closes that way if you pin it. I got that idea when jobikki posted hers with a pin. I actually have a pin that I like better, but the pictures with that pin didn't turn out as well as these did.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for the nice comments. I never dreamed in a million years that I'd ever do a shawl! Now to conquer that baby sweater!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Just gorgeous. In addition to the wonderful pattern I really like the color of yarn you chose. It's so rich looking!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, your first? It is absolutely beautiful, well done you. I look forward to seeing what else you make. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

So beautiful. Yours is just lovely in grey. And for such a sweet cause.


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the nice comments. I never dreamed in a million years that I'd ever do a shawl! Now to conquer that baby sweater!


OMG! congratulations! you got it! it's gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Candy, it turned out gorgeous! You did a beautiful job, and in no time at all!
Kudos to you,
Jovi


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That's gorgeous and doesn't need blocking. It looks perfect to me.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is an awesome shawl. Your work is to be admired and I love the color. Your daughter will surely treasure this.


----------



## Grammie Cheryl Ann (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow! What a wonderful job you did. I love how it drapes off of the shoulders. Beautiful pattern.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

very very pretty - I can't believe that you have never made one before! I hope you have lots of opportunity to wear it - you will look smashing in it!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

gorgeous :!: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

It's a beautiful shawl, and you created it beautifully.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! Beautiful work.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

That is stunning


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## micawber (Mar 30, 2014)

Lovely pattern and you did beautiful work!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been looking for weeks now for a shawl pattern to make my mom. This one is something I know she would love. 

You did a beautiful job! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

It's gorgeous and I think she's going to love it! What a great to use a beautiful shawl as a nursing cover-up. Ingenius!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ideas4All (Feb 13, 2014)

How lovely that shawl is. Beautiful work. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, that is stunning, hope you wear it often, its beautiful! For some reason Im thinking Maureen O Hara, Ryans Daughter, her shawl. So pretty and feminine!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, my! That is so very pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

That is just so gorgeous, well done


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Your daughter in law is one lucky lady. This is the prettiest shawl I've seen.


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,beautiful shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so pretty. I love the color!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh I do love it. Can't believe it's your first shawl. Bookmarking pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

That is beautiful! You have done a stunning job and should be very proud!


----------



## Faith2 one (Feb 20, 2014)

Just lovely great work! Love the color


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my! That is lovely!


----------



## jlugar (Feb 20, 2011)

That is lovely! Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very pretty! ;0)


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful! where did you get the pattern? i would love o make this!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

triana said:


> Wow!! That is really beautiful. Good job done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful shawl. You did a great job.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

its lovely! wow!


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

That is beautiful and well done. I particularly like the color.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, that's your first shawl?!?! You did an absoloutely wonderful job on it; what a lovely pattern!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely shawl!


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

beautiful! wish I had one back when I was a nursing mom.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful job on your first shawl!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice and a wonderful job on the knitting.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Lovely shawl. You did a great job!


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Really fantastic. I love it


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my, it is so gorgeous, what a great job. Love it.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just gorgeous! Beautiful work.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

outstanding, sure your D/in-law will appreciated, you did a very good job ,Congratulations


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful pattern! You work is excellent and the colour is heavenly! Now you know that you cán knit anything you put your mind to. Well done!
Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## schmelzb (Nov 4, 2013)

Be careful hanging it if it already stretches, as you said. Maybe you should fold it after showing us your beautiful work. :-( :?:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a lovely shawl. Well done.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

schmelzb said:


> Be careful hanging it if it already stretches, as you said. Maybe you should fold it after showing us your beautiful work. :-( :?:


Yes, I did. Thank you for mentioning that, though, in case I hadn't!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

OH MY> WOW!!!!! Nicest thing i ever saw....


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

Very pretty. Nice color. Great job for the first time!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

I wonder if it could be knitted in the round?.. Just a few changes to include the border. This way you can just slip it over your head. Any suggestions anyone.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Again, thank you all so much for all the lovely comments!

I do want to say to those who are surprised that this is my first shawl -- the credit for it turning out so well goes to the brilliant BEAUTY and SIMPLICITY of Nora's pattern! It was soooo easy! After awhile, as jobikki had told me, the basic pattern just kind of sticks in your head. You do have to really concentrate, however, as to where you are and how many times you've done this or that--at least I did. And I used A LOT of lifelines just in case. I only had to actually rely on one one time, though, and that was toward the end. Sure was glad I had it!!  I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND this pattern to ANYONE for his/her first shawl attempt (or tenth, eleventh, etc., of course.) 

Oh, and the credit for the idea of using it as a nursing shawl goes to Nora, as well. When she first posted hers, that's what she said she was knitting it for -- for a friend.

For those who asked where I got the pattern and didn't see it the first time, I got it from Nora Schreiber's etsy site:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/165921384/feather-stitch-shawl-pattern?ref=pr_shop


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Well done - it's just lovely


----------



## harringbone37 (Jan 26, 2014)

Boy! That is beautiful! I've been looking for ideas for my granddaughter who is expecting in August! Along with a Christening Blanket this will be so unique! Thank you! I'm so excited to get my pattern!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful. I have the pattern but it must have been shuffled to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

That is a really awesome pattern and your knitting did it justice. Absolutely Gorgeous.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Beautiful. Nice treatment at center back. Love the colour you used.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Adding to all the kudos already posted.
It's amazing!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

That is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knottyknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful shawl...


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope I can do that good with my next shawl. If this is your first shawl, you did a really great job!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

I love the color and stitch definition! It looks wonderful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Nancy S. said:


> I hope I can do that good with my next shawl. If this is your first shawl, you did a really great job!


Thank you. If you were to do THIS shawl, it would definitely be this good, because it's not me or my ability--it's all in the good, easy, pattern!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I just looked on Etsy and that pattern is all sold out. Boo hoo. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I just looked on Etsy and that pattern is all sold out. Boo hoo. :XD: :XD: :XD:


It said that one other time and was offered again. I'm pretty sure that if you check back in a few days, it will be there again.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

This is a work of art! Lovely and anxiously will wait for the pattern. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

Love, love, love this shawl. One of the nicest shawls I have seen. Would love to knit. this


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

That is just Gorgeous !!!! I can't get the pattern either,
as they say it is sold out... I belong to a prayer shawl group at our Church. Would love to make this for it.


----------



## lemerise1 (Feb 2, 2012)

hI,
I love this shawl! I went to Etsy to purchase the pattern and it reads "Sold Out" I don't understand. I just wanted the pattern not the shawl. Did you have a similar experience? Now I wonder how I will get this pattern


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That's is just stunning!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

finntwin said:


> That is just Gorgeous !!!! I can't get the pattern either,
> as they say it is sold out... I belong to a prayer shawl group at our Church. Would love to make this for it.





lemerise1 said:


> hI,
> I love this shawl! I went to Etsy to purchase the pattern and it reads "Sold Out" I don't understand. I just wanted the pattern not the shawl. Did you have a similar experience? Now I wonder how I will get this pattern


No, I didn't experience that myself. I got it last fall when she first offered it, but as I said on the last page to someone else, I am pretty sure it will be offered again soon, because I noticed awhile back that it was listed as sold out, too, but then it was offered again.

You could PM her here on KP and ask her about her plans to offer it again. I hope you both (and anyone else) are able to get it soon.


----------



## lemerise1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you. Me too !


----------



## daisychains (Feb 11, 2014)

so where can I find this pattern its divine wow thanks pam


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

daisychains said:


> so where can I find this pattern its divine wow thanks pam


http://www.etsy.com/listing/165921384/feather-stitch-shawl-pattern?ref=pr_shop

But be sure to check 2 messages above yours for more information.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have just left her a message on her Etsy site hoping we can buy this pattern in the very near future. Let's cross our finger and see.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It's gorgeous! And a perfect cover for a nursing mom! She will love it!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

This looks like the one I'm making for my mother for Mothers Day. I can only hope it turns out as beautiful as yours. Great Job!! :thumbup:


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful job of knitting and oh my! Such a lovely shawl. Great design...great choice of pattern.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Wow that is amazing....thank you for sharing x


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

This shawl is lovely, I love the fact that unblocked it looks like it hugs you, perfect for a new mum. And my mind is already ticking over, it would make a lovely jacket !! with some modifications of course, I wonder if it would work ? Or even a shoulder warmer a bit shorter, keeping the integrity of the designers work as it is really beautiful.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Jenwild said:


> This shawl is lovely, I love the fact that unblocked it looks like it hugs you, perfect for a new mum. And my mind is already ticking over, it would make a lovely jacket !! with some modifications of course, I wonder if it would work ? Or even a shoulder warmer a bit shorter, keeping the integrity of the designers work as it is really beautiful.


I don't know about a jacket, but I do know that is was very pretty even when it was shorter, without the border. We tried it on. I was thinking about doing a short version for someone else. I think it could be done without the border or with a shortened border, or I was even thinking about checking to see if a picot edge would be doable. Nora says you can make it any length you want simply by increasing or decreasing the feather repeats.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

i love this


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

lemerise1 said:


> hI,
> I love this shawl! I went to Etsy to purchase the pattern and it reads "Sold Out" I don't understand. I just wanted the pattern not the shawl. Did you have a similar experience? Now I wonder how I will get this pattern


This happened to me too but she took care of it right away.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful for sure!!!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

You have a very beautiful shawl, great pattern, perfect work and great yarn.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## harringbone37 (Jan 26, 2014)

I just ordered the pattern tonight 4/9/14 at 10:00p.m and it is now in stock. Sounds like it is a real popular one.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Lovely! And what an original design!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Fantastic job - it is beautiful


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful and will be treasured I'm sure


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Woke up 5am this morning and checked KP . Some people had contacted her and bought this pattern. Went straight to Etsy and did the same . Double hurray. Thrilled.  :lol:


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

I love the shawl. It is beautiful.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's beautiful. I really like the unblocked look!


----------



## harringbone37 (Jan 26, 2014)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Woke up 5am this morning and checked KP . Some people had contacted her and bought this pattern. Went straight to Etsy and did the same . Double hurray. Thrilled.  :lol:


When you got your pattern could you print out all of it?
I was only able to get 'page 1 of 1' up to row 13. I have contacted her so we will see what happens.


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Fantastic knitting and I love the unblocked look. It has great depth and pizazz.

I ordered the pattern today, but have not been able to download it. I sent a question to Etsy. Waiting for answer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

absolutely beautiful.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

harringbone37 and Marilyn40 - I was lucky enough to have had no problems downloading and printing all 10 ( I think ) pages. I' m sure it will be sorted out soon if it hasn't already. 
Best of luck. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Marilyn40 said:


> Fantastic knitting and I love the unblocked look. It has great depth and pizazz.
> 
> I ordered the pattern today, but have not been able to download it. I sent a question to Etsy. Waiting for answer.


Thank you. Hope you get it worked out. If you can't download it, I think she can send it to you in a regular email.

Also, I don't want people to worry about it being 10 pages. Three of those pages are the chart (not necessary if you're using the written directions) and a lot of pictures that help show how certain things are supposed to look. Not everyone will need those pictures, but it's nice for the people who do.

The other seven pages are no big deal either. She just goes to the trouble of writing some things out to make it clear where some people might condense some information and make it complicated to understand or figure out. It may be a little long, but it is VERY EASY.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## harringbone37 (Jan 26, 2014)

knitgogi said:


> Thank you. Hope you get it worked out. If you can't download it, I think she can send it to you in a regular email.
> 
> Also, I don't want people to worry about it being 10 pages. Three of those pages are the chart (not necessary if you're using the written directions) and a lot of pictures that help show how certain things are supposed to look. Not everyone will need those pictures, but it's nice for the people who do.
> 
> The other seven pages are no big deal either. She just goes to the trouble of writing some things out to make it clear where some people might condense some information and make it complicated to understand or figure out. It may be a little long, but it is VERY EASY.


thanks for the info...hopefully it will be worked out soon. Marilyn please let me know if and when you get it.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

harringbone37 said:


> When you got your pattern could you print out all of it?
> I was only able to get 'page 1 of 1' up to row 13. I have contacted her so we will see what happens.


I just sent in other format I hope it work for you,


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, Nora sent an email with the complete pattern. Yes!!!! Now to decide on the yarn. Good luck everyone. Happy Knitting. And thanks for the replies.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Marilyn40 said:


> Hi, Nora sent an email with the complete pattern. Yes!!!! Now to decide on the yarn. Good luck everyone. Happy Knitting. And thanks for the replies.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow beautiful. I think you must be hooked on doing another lace shawl after complete this wonderful piece of work. Thanks for sharing and encouraging those of us who procrastinate to get busy. 

Daphne


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Isn't that fabulous!


----------



## harringbone37 (Jan 26, 2014)

Got my pattern, Nora worked out my problem very quickly. Yea!! Now to finish up my christening blanket and then on to the shawl (will be used for nursing/baby cover up) Very pleased with ordering from Nora's website!


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful work, well done


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

That is just beautiful. I'm in awe.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful job - I love how the neck edging almost looks like a collar in revers.


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I'm not a shawl person, but yours turned out gorgeous. I love the 3-dimensional quality of it unblocked. This is the very reason that I don't block a lot of my knitting. Blocking causes pieces like this to loose a lot of texture, and the shape is superb just the way it is. Love the color too. It will go with everything.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> I'm not a shawl person, but yours turned out gorgeous. I love the 3-dimensional quality of it unblocked. This is the very reason that I don't block a lot of my knitting. Blocking causes pieces like this to loose a lot of texture, and the shape is superb just the way it is. Love the color too. It will go with everything.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you all again for all the lovely comments.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Thanks to Nora and Jobikki's encouragement and patience with me, I have finished my first shawl! Her pattern is so beautiful, and actually fun to knit. I won't be blocking it because the recipient (my new grandson's sweet mommy) doesn't want the holes any bigger, as she will be using it for a nursing shawl. I used Caron Simply Soft yarn, and I hear it kind of stretches anyway.


If you are a Ravelry member, I have just created a page on Ravelry to which you can link your very beautiful Feather Stitch Shawl project and add your notes (yarn, needle size, etc.) for the edification of future makers of it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-stitch-shawl

If you are _not_ a member of Ravelry, may I suggest you join up? It's free and there is NEVER any SPAM.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you are a Ravelry member, I have just created a page on Ravelry to which you can link your very beautiful Feather Stitch Shawl project and add your notes (yarn, needle size, etc.) for the edification of future makers of it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-stitch-shawl
> 
> If you are _not_ a member of Ravelry, may I suggest you join up? It's free and there is NEVER any SPAM.


Thank you, Jessica Jean! I would be happy to do that for the edification of other members. I am a member of ravelry, but I have never posted anything. I just looked at the page and don't see how to do it.  Am I blind? Is there a clear link to how to do it that I'm not seeing?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh wait. Maybe I go to "My Notebook" at the top, and it says add project. I'll try that. I've never really explored how to do stuff on Ravelry. I just look at patterns.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I tried it, and I guess I didn't do it correctly. I don't see anything added to your page, nor do I see where it actually got added to my projects. I must be missing something :?: And is the idea to add a picture to your page, like I see on so many pages, there are so many different pictures of the various patterns done by different people? A little confused here.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, you go to your Ravelry 'Notebook' and click on 'add project'. When you've finished filling in however much information you want, don't forget to scroll way down and click on 'Save'. For whatever reason, it seems to _always_ be down below what's usually visible on the monitor.

STOP!!! It's there: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-stitch-shawl

You just need to add your notes and photos!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, you go to your Ravelry 'Notebook' and click on 'add project'. When you've finished filling in however much information you want, don't forget to scroll way down and click on 'Save'. For whatever reason, it seems to _always_ be down below what's usually visible on the monitor.
> 
> STOP!!! It's there: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-stitch-shawl
> 
> You just need to add your notes and photos!


Oh! Thank you. It wasn't showing up for me. I'll click on it. I was just in the process of doing it again and looking to have some success. At least I saw where to add stuff. Now, I'll go to the link you posted and see if I see where I can edit it and how to add a picture. Only problem is that I need to leave very shortly, and I may not be able to finish. Hopefully, I can figure out how to edit.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I see where it says 2 projects, but when I click on it, I don't see anything about mine for me to go in and add my stuff. I just see yours. Not sure whether to continue with the 2nd one I was starting or wait.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I just bought this pattern. Can't wait to start knitting it!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Oh! Thank you. It wasn't showing up for me. I'll click on it. I was just in the process of doing it again and looking to have some success. At least I saw where to add stuff. Now, I'll go to the link you posted and see if I see where I can edit it and how to add a picture. Only problem is that I need to leave very shortly, and I may not be able to finish. Hopefully, I can figure out how to edit.


Unlike KP, there's no time-limit on editing your entries on project pages on Ravelry. Take your time and do it later if you wish.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Unlike KP, there's no time-limit on editing your entries on project pages on Ravelry. Take your time and do it later if you wish.


Ok. I guess I better do that. But I still don't see how to do it on the link you posted. Do you? Still wondering if I should just proceed with the 2nd one I started where it is allowing me to add the yarn, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Ok. I guess I better do that. But I still don't see how to do it on the link you posted. Do you? Still wondering if I should just proceed with the 2nd one I started where it is allowing me to add the yarn, etc.


When I go to the page for the pattern, NOT my project page, I now see that there are two projects for it. When I click on the 'projects' tab, I only see one, because you haven't added any photo to your project page, but if I click on 'Filter these projects', the bottom choice is 'Show projects with no photos'. When I select _that_, I see your project page, and that is the page to which you can add your photos and notes.

I created the Ravelry page for the pattern, so I used my photo. I believe the editors (all volunteers) at Ravelry are the only ones now who can add photos to the pattern page. I know they've asked me twice for permission to use photos of my projects as 'featured photos', probably because the pattern page didn't have as nice a photo as mine. http://www.ravelry.com/people/JessicaJean/featured/projects

When you see a patter page that has lots of photos, look at the copyright below each photo's tumbnail. For example: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sampler-afghan-4

Ravelry is a wonderful place, though it does take some studying to learn all its ins and outs. I haven't learned them all yet. Baby steps, as I need to know.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KEgan said:


> I just bought this pattern. Can't wait to start knitting it!!


Have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you for this additional info. I think I'm starting to get it better now. I'm home now and will try to get my project info finished before DH gets here with 8 month old grandson to babysit. Glad to know that Ravelry is, indeed, has a bit of a learning curve, and that it is not just me. Ok, so here I go again.... lol

BTW, that 99 square afghan is REALLY neat! Are those 99 completely different stitch patterns :shock: , or did you repeat some?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty & unique shawl!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

maryrose said:


> very pretty & unique shawl!


Thank you!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, Jessica-Jean, I guess I was successful! Thank you for the help. I just may go and post my first little baby hoodie I did later.

Here it is:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/knitgogi/feather-stitch-shawl

I had thought I was supposed to link mine to yours, but it didn't work out that way. It only linked to your profile or something. Is there a way to link to your project, or is that even something you do?

It's been so long since I did it that I can't remember what else to say about it. Do you have any suggestions? I remember that after awhile I ended up placing markers at some point before (and after, if I recall) that middle part, and then I'd have to move them, so they'd be in the right place for the next row. Anyway, that REALLY helped and made it faster so that I didn't have to count and recount again and again, as I had been doing. The pattern, at least at that time, did not mention about using markers. Don't know if I should even mention it, because I can't remember how I did them and moved them, etc. It sure helped a lot after I figured that out, though! I can't find where I kept any notes about it, which is odd, because I usually do.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

KEgan said:


> I just bought this pattern. Can't wait to start knitting it!!


I think you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I'm not really a shawl person, but that's gorgeous. Such interesting texture and stitch pattern, and I love the color.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, isn't that the loveliest gift!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> I'm not really a shawl person, but that's gorgeous. Such interesting texture and stitch pattern, and I love the color.


Thank you. I believe that part of the texture has to do with not blocking the acrylic yarn, but I really liked Nora's original in blocked (I believe) cotton one, too.



hilltopper said:


> Well, isn't that the loveliest gift!


Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Thank you for this additional info. I think I'm starting to get it better now. I'm home now and will try to get my project info finished before DH gets here with 8 month old grandson to babysit. Glad to know that Ravelry is, indeed, has a bit of a learning curve, and that it is not just me. Ok, so here I go again.... lol
> 
> BTW, that 99 square afghan is REALLY neat! Are those 99 completely different stitch patterns :shock: , or did you repeat some?


There are 99 squares but only 50 different stitch patterns. One pattern is done only once; it's supposed to have one's monogram embroidered in it. The others are done once on one colour and once in the other, except I used one colour for 49 and a variety of colours for the other 49. Some of the 'other' colour are even two-toned, because I was just going for completed squares and not careful enough about having enough yarn to finish each square!

Project pages are linked to the pattern page and to the knitter's notebook; they cannot be linked directly to another person's project. When anyone visits the pattern page, they can look at the tab for 'projects' and look at any/all the projects others have made. In a pattern such as this one, which works well with _any_ yarn, that's an important thing, especially on a world-wide site. We don't all have access to the same yarns. I don't know what a 5-ply mercerized cotton (as called for in the pattern) would be like, but knowing that any yarn will do and *seeing* what others have used make it far more likely for someone else to want to do it too.

On Nora's behalf, thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There are 99 squares but only 50 different stitch patterns. One pattern is done only once; it's supposed to have one's monogram embroidered in it. The others are done once on one colour and once in the other, except I used one colour for 49 and a variety of colours for the other 49. Some of the 'other' colour are even two-toned, because I was just going for completed squares and not careful enough about having enough yarn to finish each square!
> 
> Project pages are linked to the pattern page and to the knitter's notebook; they cannot be linked directly to another person's project. When anyone visits the pattern page, they can look at the tab for 'projects' and look at any/all the projects others have made. In a pattern such as this one, which works well with _any_ yarn, that's an important thing, especially on a world-wide site. We don't all have access to the same yarns. I don't know what a 5-ply mercerized cotton (as called for in the pattern) would be like, but knowing that any yarn will do and *seeing* what others have used make it far more likely for someone else to want to do it too.
> 
> On Nora's behalf, thank you! :thumbup:


Very interesting! Thank you for the explanation.

I'm glad to do anything for Nora, as she was so helpful to me. It just never occurred to me to put it on Ravelry. And now, it's really nice knowing how to do that. Again, I appreciate your help in that. Yet another first for me that being on KP as taught me, which would be EVERYTHING I know aside from the basic knit and purl stitch.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and work )
How many skins /Balls did you use for that shawl. Would like to make a few of them for the Nursing Home as I live across from it. There a few Ladies that have NO one, so it would make a nice Christmas gift.
Like to know so I can buy the proper amount and not run short


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tjb2 said:


> Beautiful pattern and work )
> How many skins /Balls did you use for that shawl. Would like to make a few of them for the Nursing Home as I live across from it. There a few Ladies that have NO one, so it would make a nice Christmas gift.
> Like to know so I can buy the proper amount and not run short


Your question cannot really be answered. The pattern page on Ravelry clearly states: *From the pattern: any yarn works very well. The secret for the shawl resting on the shoulders and not falling off is using 1 size needle larger than the pack of yarn recommends; it must be loose.* So far, looking at the projects on Ravelry and on KP, no two are made with the same yarn. I haven't checked, but they may not all be the same size either. So, I suggest you arm yourself with plenty of yarn and make one to the size that pleases _you_. Then calculate how much yarn it used, and you'll be prepared to get the necessary quantities of yarn to make the subsequent ones.

It's a wonderful thing you're thinking of doing! As a teenager, I worked in a nursing home kitchen. I thought it terrible to see so many people just parked there by their younger relatives and never visited by anyone at all. I'd rather do away with myself, than let that happen to me! I'm sure your shawls will be much appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

tjb2 said:


> Beautiful pattern and work )
> How many skins /Balls did you use for that shawl. Would like to make a few of them for the Nursing Home as I live across from it. There a few Ladies that have NO one, so it would make a nice Christmas gift.
> Like to know so I can buy the proper amount and not run short


Thank you. I think it will depend on the yarn you use as to how many balls/skeins it will take. I had bought 3 skeins of Caron Simply Soft to make sure I had enough. (Thought I would probably be able to get it done with just two.) It was a good thing I had the extra skein. I almost got by with using only 2 but had to break open the third for about 10 yards to finish the border.

I have a note on my pattern that says this (Can't remember if this was on the original pattern or if I got this from email correspondence with Nora.) "You will need approx. 8 oz. (200 gr) of yarn. If using a heavier yarn, such as Caron Simply Soft, you may need as much as 11 or 12 ounces. It takes approximately 500-650 yds. to complete the shawl, as written."

My skeins were 6 oz. skeins (315 yds. each), so it took me just over 12 ounces, and approx. 640 yds. It could take you more or less. (Some CSS skeins come in 5 oz. skeins, so that would mean 3 for sure.) I think it also depends on how tightly or loosely you knit, etc. I'd get one more skein than you think you'll need just to be sure. I've heard other knitters recommend doing this, especially when you are not using the exact yarn that the designer used. You can return the extra skein or use it for something else later.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely, lovely shawl!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

MrsO said:


> Lovely, lovely shawl!


Thank you.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Your shawl is so beautiful I decided to make one too. You’re right it looks much more difficult than it is. The instructions are really clear. Thanks so much for sharing your work.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Maryanneed said:


> Your shawl is so beautiful I decided to make one too. You're right it looks much more difficult than it is. The instructions are really clear. Thanks so much for sharing your work.


Thank you for the kind words! So glad you decided to try it and I hope you'll post a photo and notify me of the link when you're done. I'm rarely on KP anymore as I hurt my shoulder and can't really knit anymore.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

knitgogi said:


> Thank you for the kind words! So glad you decided to try it and I hope you'll post a photo and notify me of the link when you're done. I'm rarely on KP anymore as I hurt my shoulder and can't really knit anymore.


So sorry to hear about your shoulder…very painful. I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't knit. Hope I never have to find out!
I'll post when I'm done. I didn't chose the best yarn to to show off the design.(stash yarn) I'll make another with a yarn with good stitch definition, it is a fun knit. It looks terribly complicated but really isn't. Her directions are really good. 
Thanks for your inspiration!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Absolutely perfect. A nursing shawl. Never thought of that and this is perfect.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

The shawl is gorgeous!


----------

